# Suche Router für Kabelanschluss



## Kaspar (19. März 2010)

*Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

Hi,

ich habe einen Kabelanschluss bei dem Anbieter Primacom und gehe momentan mit einem Modem ins Internet doch nun Plane ich mehrere Rechner gleichzeitig anzuschließen.
Doch leider habe ich von Kabel-Routern keine Ahnung deshalb wollte ich euch fragen welche/n ihr da empfehlen könntet.

Ich habe mich mal umgekukt und bin der Meinung das dieser
Netgear RP614GR DSL/Kabel Web-Safe-Router | hoh.de
für meine Zwecke reichen sollte.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

da du ja immernoch dein modem weiterbenutzt (du suchst doch einen reinen router und keine modem-router-kombi oder?) gibt es für dich nicht sowas wie einen "kabelrouter" es muss einfach nur ein ganz normaler router sein, so wie bei einem dsl-anschluss. Der von dir vorgeschlagene Router scheint mir aber absolut in ordnung zu sein, ich denke, da kannst du zugreifen 
Ich würde mir aber vielleicht noch überlegen, ob du nicht einen Router mit W-Lan kaufst.
Auch wenn man selber mit seinem pc nicht über wlan ins internet geht ist es für laptop/iphone/whatever ganz praktisch zu haben finde ich.


----------



## Kaspar (20. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

ja also muss ich das modem weiter nutzen und den router an das modem anschließen und dann kann ich mehrere rechner anschließen ?
kenn mich in der Materie des Kabelanschluss echt null aus!

Und wegen W-Lan das ding gibt es auch noch für 3-4 euro mehr mit W-Lan.


----------



## bane2 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

Hi, 

verkaufe ab 12.04.2010 meinen Router inkl. Modem T-Com W700V für 20 Euro + Versand, da ich ab da VDSL habe und mir ebenfalls einen neuen Router besorgen muss (Schändlich )

Wenn du interessiert bist dann schreib. MFG


----------



## Kaspar (27. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

ne sorry hab keine ahnung ob das mit nem t-com ding geht und deswegen lieber nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Router für Kabelanschluss*

Wie gesagt, es funktioniert mit jedem handelsüblichen Router.

Das Kabel-Modem bereitet für dich die Signale des Kabel-Anschlusses auf und der Router hält deine Verbindung aufrecht und an diesen schließt du dann die Rechner an und gibst im Router deine Zugangsdaten für dein Kabel-Anschluss ein.

Als Beispiel: 
(Router ohne Modem und ohne WLAN)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - Router - TP-LINK TL-R460

(Router ohne Modem und mit WLAN --> n-Standard)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerktechnik - Router - TP-LINK TL-WR941ND
Preisvergleichslink: 
TP-LINK TL-WR941ND 300M Wireless N Router - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


Ich würde mir letzteren an deiner Stelle näher anschauen.


----------

